# Ever sewn a tennis ball to the back of a t-shirt?



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I did a sleep study a couple of weeks ago and found out yesterday that I don't need a CPAP machine! That's good news! However, they told me that I need to train myself to sleep on my sides because I have issues when I sleep on my back. So, I did a bunch of research on-line and found out that the easiest way to do this is to sew a sock on the back of your pajama t-shirt and put a tennis ball in it so it hurts to lay on your back. Yep, I am now the proud owner of one of these contraptions! And, it's really uncomfortable when you accidentally turn over onto your back. We'll see how it goes...

Josie says: On the bright side, tennis balls come in packs of three so now I have one of my very own (not that I can pick it up very well).


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

ooh that would be uncomfortable. When I had my sleep study done they complained that I don't sleep on my back and had to awaken me and make me sleep on my back. What happens if it sinks into the mattress and it isn't uncomfortable?
At least you won't look like an Elephant and tied to a machine. :biggrin: Imagine a grey tube hanging off your nose.

Tina


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL omg good luck on your 1st night! LOL...I always sleep on my stomach...i could never get comfortable sleeping on my back! usually I lay on my stomach w/ my head to the right, hands under my pillow, and Luci curls herself under my armpit... lol. crazy and sweet 
Have a good night!


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

My hubby's a pulmonologist/critical care doc. He's recommended this to many of his patients and had good results with it. First time he told me about it, I thought he was nuts.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I should try this for my husband the snorer. He had surgery last year for the snoring it has helped some, but maybe a tennis ball in his back would cure him completely.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

hmmm... i have incurable insomnia and can't sleep at all... however, the buttercup sleeps at the drop of a snowflake and snores like a freight train :smilie_tischkante: while we are a match made in heaven, our sleeping habits sure could use a compromise! LOL


ann "i want what SHE'S got" marie and the "i want the big girl bed aallllllllll to myself" buttercup


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Steph, that is too funny! I've heard of that before...I may just have to sew some directly to my husbands back--he sleeps in his skivies only. I think even that would be more humaine that me shoving him in the middle of the night. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Surprisingly, once I got to sleep, it wasn't bad at all. I totally didn't notice until I woke up and wanted to lay on my back to stretch. So, if you've got somebody with snoring problems, give it a try. I already called my brother and recommended it to him.


----------

